# Help!!! Dundee or Edinburgh????



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi!!

This is my first post  and I'm hoping someone will be able to give me some advice!

My hubby and I are currently on the GRI waiting list for ICSI, however, we were advised today that we could transfer to Dundee or Edinburgh and we would get our treatment sooner.

Anyone have any advice as to which one to go for?  We are willing to travel to either but not sure which one is best.  I have a low AMH and my hubby has a low SC due to an undescended testicle.

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated!

Xxxxx


----------



## ca75 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi there
My partner & I are having treatment at Dundee (we weren't given a choice) & we cannot praise them highly enough. All staff have been exceptional & always there to answer any questions you might have.
Plus we only waited around 8 weeks for our first appointment after our initial referral.
Hope this helps & good luck 😊


----------



## IvyStar (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi,

I had my very first round at ERI and got a BFP! I can't reccommend them highly enough. Most of the docs work for Nhs and private clinics so are very experienced. I have had a lot of issues and against the odds it worked. So I can't fault them. I have 2 friends and they think highly of them too. 

Good luck x


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you NN and ca75!

Both of you have made me feel so much better   I'm still waiting to hear back to see where we will be going but I am reassured that either would be great!

Thanks again for posting xxxxx


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Edinburgh without a doubt. Better success rates.


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks [email protected]@h,

I'm secretly hoping that we will be able to have our treatment at Edinburgh as it's less travelling, but also great to know it's highly recommended.

X


----------



## MJS24 (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone know the waiting times in Edinburgh for ICSI?


----------

